# FET BFP after successful ICSI?



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies.  Hope you don't mind me joining you.

I just wondered if anyone had got a BFP with an FET after a successful ICSI cycle?  I read somewhere that in each batch of embryos, there is only one good one and it's playing on my mind that we might have already used ours with DD!   

Just wondered if anyone could give me a more positive mindset..

Thanks.

xx


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

My second daughter was a successful FETfrom the same batch as my first so it definately can happen.

x


----------

